# fool



## Majimaune (Nov 22, 2005)

hey i have an thing at school of which has the line "who is the more foolish? the fool or the fool who follows"
please im intrested what other people say so hurry up and post


----------



## Corvis (Nov 22, 2005)

That's easy, it obviously the fool who follows is the biggest fool because the fool may not know what he/she is doing is foolish(for sure at least). However, the fool who follows knows that what the first fool is doing is foolish. Plus, he's not being an indiviual.

(I hope that post makes sense)


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 23, 2005)

The fool who follows has to be, because the fool is doing something stupid and the following fool is doing that too, but he couldn't even be bothered to think about it.
For eg: a man jumps off a bridge (fool), and another man wants to be just like him and jumps off too (fool who follows).


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 23, 2005)

Fool who follows.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 23, 2005)

I shall break a trend and say the initial fool, who can sometimes be perfectly aware of his or her actions as foolish, yet relishes them anyway. The fool who follows can often be drawn in by charisma or manipulation without even realising until too late the folly and resulting peril.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 25, 2005)

it makes sense Corvis i think it is the fool who follows unless there is a great group of them that follow


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 25, 2005)

Read the Drehr and Flaubert quotes in my sig. And: "It takes an intelligent person to do something _really_ stupid." —Stan Forriner 

Barley


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 25, 2005)

I will agree with Smitty. Often the fool who follows leaves out information for his followers.
Let's take the Chicken Little story. Here we have a chicken afraid of an acorn or whatever who goes and tells everyone that the acorn was the sky. The others would have to either agree or disagree. They weren't there when the "sky" fell, so they have no first hand experience to prove or disprove. 
Chicky's mistake was to think an acorn was a bit of sky.
The others mistake was believing chicken little.

Same with any number of people taken by a political revolution or a religious cult. 

A fool may be taken in simply by their own trust in someone, and I think we have all trusted someone or other at one point or another who didn't deserve to be trusted. 
I have known a lot of smart sounding, profound sounding fools. A fool is very often someone who has a very good plan that is omitting something very important and obvious, and if you don't have access to all the information a fool is looking over, it can sound very good.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 25, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> I will agree with Smitty.


Woohoo! My trend's taking off! Want to join my cult, Elgee?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 25, 2005)

It's the other way around. You have been drawn into the Elgeeness and you cannot escape!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 26, 2005)

Fool of a Took! it's the fool that follows!


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 26, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> It's the other way around. You have been drawn into the Elgeeness and you cannot escape!


Arguing'll just make it worse, hm? What a poor cult leader I am.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 26, 2005)

RESISTENSHE ISH FUUUUTILE!

Purrr meeoow, laughs evily.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 26, 2005)

*walks in in Elvish fashion* are we not all fools for falling into the silly argument of this thread? to become foolish enough to argue amongst one another about a fool, when really, the race of men are all fools hahahahaha *gets a glint in his eye* and whomever follows the race of men is a fool for doing so muahahahahahaha.............whoo now that's off my chest hehe we are all fools for getting fooled by foolishly partaking in the foolish poll about fools!


----------

